
FBI discussed charging HRC with 'gross negligence' and DOJ said 'no' - NavyNuke
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/lisa-page-said-fbi-discussed-charging-hillary-clinton-with-gross-negligence-in-2016-and-doj-told-them-no
======
crowdpleaser
Is this any surprise? Since early 2017 people have been alleging that the
Obama DOJ was biased in the 2016 election in favor of HRC. Beyond shielding
her from criminal charges and protecting people in her circle, they and the
FBI got a fishy dossier funded by themselves and the DNC / Clinton Campaign as
opposition research and used that to secure a FISA warrant on Trump campaign
staffers and regularly unmasked them to leak things to the press.

The only question now is which details are true and which are fantasy?

